# website validation error.



## hacklinux (Jun 26, 2011)

i have few html files which i uploaded on a webhosting site.but whenever i give the link to my friend's through chat it says that "it is a spam".so what should i do to prevent it from saying so?and when i try to validate it using w3 validator it displays two errors and even displays what the errors are but those two lines where the errors are have not been added by meand they are not displayed in my original code too.they are only showed when i use the "view page source" option in the browser.

Welcome


this is the link.please help me to the earliest.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2011)

Read the validations and fix them. No errors will be shown in HTML or in the website itself.

If you write wrong it wont work, and if you write it correctly it'll work.

So you need to know the way of writing it and maintain that way. Sometimes when you'll make mistake you'll see it's working then also. Like if you forget to close a closing tag, you'll see it's working fine.

And about the spam thing, I'd say at first look it really looks like a SPAM. So may be auto-detections are throwing false positives.


----------



## hacklinux (Jun 26, 2011)

actually it works...and i have this code here which i have not written and the validator shows error in that line.the code is:

<script type="text/javascript">

var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "*ssl." : "*www.");

document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));

</script>

<script type="text/javascript">

var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-656974-8");

pageTracker._initData();

pageTracker._trackPageview();

</script>



the above code is not written by me.and this code gets added at the end of the page i.e.after the </html> tag.now how do i rectify that?


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 26, 2011)

I visited that link. It works, though in the source I could find the javascript code after </html> tag which is posted above.

@hacklinux you said you have not written this code, how it is added in the source code then. Have you tried to remove that code and then previewing in the browser before uploading?

EDIT: I found the code on every page, maybe the hosting website have put that script for tracking purposes.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 26, 2011)

The above code is for Google Analytics. If it's added automatically than most probably, some My3gb.com - Free Web Hosting script is adding it in order to track visitors - You can't edit this code as it's the DEFAULT Analytics code by Google

Regarding SPAM Error.... I am not getting one..... May be the IP Address of your provider is causing problems, as it may be banned by some Security Softwares or ISP

Also try to get your own Domain and Web hosting, as you MAY experience lots of errors and problems with these FREE Hosting Providers.....

Hope this helps


----------



## hacklinux (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks @prime_coder and @mrintech.
and i am using just for learning purpose so not in need of a domain.so can you tell me few web hosting sites which support php and sql?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 26, 2011)

Following are best PAID Web Hosting Providers:

Hawkhost - Cheap and Best
HostGator
HostGator India


----------



## hacklinux (Jun 27, 2011)

@mrintech: if my ip address provider makes a problem wat am i supposed to do??


----------



## mrintech (Jun 27, 2011)

You can contact your FREE Web Hosting Provider to move your site files to some white listed IP Address/Server - Make sure you clearly explain the problem while contacting them

Since, your Web Hosting is FREE one, I doubt they will move your website to some other IP Address/Server which is in good standing - But contact them and see what's the Result

Paid Webhosting Providers does everything to keep their IP Addresses/Email Gateway/Servers in Good Standing.


----------



## hacklinux (Jun 27, 2011)

ohk ok thanks again @mrintech...


----------

